# #Monkeypox Public Health Emergency (Bradford Betz) [Original Title: Biden administration declares monkeypox a public health emergency]



## Creamu (Aug 5, 2022)

'[...]

"In light of evolving circumstances on the ground, I am declaring a public health emergency on #monkeypox," Becerra said in a statement. "We are prepared to take our response to the next level in addressing this virus and we urge every American to take monkeypox seriously."

[...]

The monkeypox outbreak has infected more than 6,600 Americans. The emergency declaration frees up federal money and other resources to fight the virus, which may cause fever, body aches, chills, fatigue and pimple-like bumps on many parts of the body. A public health emergency can be extended, similar to what happened during the COVID-19 pandemic.

[...]

Last week, the World Health Organization called monkeypox a public health emergency, with cases in more than 70 countries. A global emergency is the WHO's highest level of alert, but the designation does not necessarily mean a disease is particularly transmissible or lethal.

[...]

The monkeypox virus spreads through prolonged and close skin-to-skin contact as well as sharing bedding, towels and clothing. Health officials have emphasized that the virus can infect anyone, but the people who have gotten sick so far have been primarily men who have sex with men.

[...]'

-Bradford Betz

https://www.foxnews.com/health/biden-administration-declare-monkeypox-public-health-emergency


----------



## KitChan (Aug 5, 2022)

So basically, don't be a slut and you won't get sick.

And they call this 'news' when that's been common sense ever since the sexual revolution happened and doctors figured out why everyone started getting sick.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 5, 2022)

KitChan said:


> So basically, don't be a slut and you won't get sick.
> 
> And they call this 'news' when that's been common sense ever since the sexual revolution happened and doctors figured out why everyone started getting sick.


Yes, that is what it comes down to practically speaking.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/who-rec...-to-reduce-monkeypox-spread-zerohedge.616148/

'The World Health Organization on Wednesday recommended that gay and bisexual men cut back on the number of sexual partners to reduce the spread of monkeypox, after the WHO's monkeypox expert, Rosamund Lewis, noted that men who have sex with men are the group with the highest risk of infection right now, CNBC reports.

Around 99% of cases are among men, while 95% of those are men who have sex with men, Lewis added.

"For men who have sex with men, this includes for the moment, reducing your number of sexual partners, reconsidering considering sex with new partners, and exchanging contact details with any new partners to enable follow up if needed," said WHO chief Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, who added that it's critical for public health authorities to communicate to the gay community in order to reduce the transmission of the virus.

[...]

Monkeypox is primarily spread through skin-to-skin contact during sex. According to the WHO's Lewis, the virus will have an opportunity to continue spreading if people don't limit the number of sex partners and anonymous sexual contact.'

https://www.zerohedge.com/medical/w...exual-partners-anonymous-sex-reduce-monkeypox


----------



## KitChan (Aug 5, 2022)

Creamu said:


> and exchanging contact details with any new partners to enable follow up if needed


Stop humping random strangers you pass on the street, people.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 5, 2022)

KitChan said:


> Stop humping random strangers you pass on the street, people.


It is still early and therefore important to pause behavior like this, as well as anonymous group activities of this nature, in order to stop the spread.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 6, 2022)

I keep hearing a lot of: "Wear your masks, keep your social distance, no human contact, and stay home."

It reminds me of something, but I can't remember what it is.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 6, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> I keep hearing a lot of: "Wear your masks, keep your social distance, no human contact, and stay home."
> 
> It reminds me of something, but I can't remember what it is.


Since this spread is by skin contact containment is plausible.


----------



## Viri (Aug 6, 2022)

https://archive.ph/yAr8H

Don't be like him. Also, NSFW. lol


----------



## nWo (Aug 6, 2022)

Viri said:


> https://archive.ph/yAr8H
> 
> Don't be like him. Also, NSFW. lol


Holy shit!!! He should be grateful he only got monkey pox from all of what he has done.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Aug 6, 2022)

Quit sniffing, its bad for yo health


----------



## Creamu (Aug 6, 2022)

I understand your concern. If you engage in hedonistic endeavours that are linked to highly unsanitary activities, please reconsider for the sake of yourself. If your hedonistic desires are linked to a spreading disease you are also endangering the greater public. Maybe try dark chocolate and a nice game of crysis instead.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 6, 2022)

Viri said:


> https://archive.ph/yAr8H
> 
> Don't be like him. Also, NSFW. lol



'My 2 cents: it’s reductive to tell gay people to not have sex, it didn’t work in the early days of AIDS and clearly it’s not working now. But do your best to make educated choices, check your counties case numbers frequently, and if you can, avoid groups and anon encounters.'

He doesn't seem optimistic.


----------



## KitChan (Aug 7, 2022)

It's not about not having sex, it's about not humping everything that breathes.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 7, 2022)

KitChan said:


> It's not about not having sex, it's about not humping everything that breathes.


That is true. If you keep to one partner there will be no spread. So it is important not to engage in this type of activity with strangers or even groups of people.


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 9, 2022)

Snipped for me not reading right


----------



## Creamu (Aug 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Snipped for me not reading right


Feel free to speak your mind.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 9, 2022)

Fukin US just let *2 fukin million monkey doses expired* instead help the Nigeria to fight the spread of new pandemic.
WELL DONE USA, WELL DONE.

*claps sarcastically *


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 10, 2022)

leon315 said:


> Fukin US just let *2 fukin million monkey doses expired* instead help the Nigeria to fight the spread of new pandemic.
> WELL DONE USA, WELL DONE.
> 
> *claps sarcastically *



hey don't worry. I'm sure there are some giant coperations profiting over the suffering of others. Like for example. Covid19 vaccines being patented, making it damn near impossible for other (less rich) countries to afford it.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 10, 2022)

leon315 said:


> Fukin US just let *2 fukin million monkey doses expired* instead help the Nigeria to fight the spread of new pandemic.
> WELL DONE USA, WELL DONE.
> 
> *claps sarcastically *


Oh, I wasn't aware we were the world's only medicine supplier. Nigeria might want to get their shit together instead of _'fucking around'_, because they're _'finding out'_ right about now.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 10, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Oh, I wasn't aware we were the world's only medicine supplier. Nigeria might want to get their shit together instead of _'fucking around'_, because they're _'finding out'_ right about now.


Can you explain to me why this is coming up in relation to #Monkeypox?


----------



## leon315 (Aug 10, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> hey don't worry. I'm sure there are some giant coperations profiting over the suffering of others. Like for example. Covid19 vaccines being patented, making it damn near impossible for other (less rich) countries to afford it.


wrong again buddy: last year Biden was asked to make patentfree the COVID vaccines, he said NO straight to the journalists' faces.


Jayro said:


> Oh, I wasn't aware we were the world's only medicine supplier. Nigeria might want to get their shit together instead of _'fucking around'_, because they're _'finding out'_ right about now.


0 braincell was involved during the making of this statement.
Do u know people move around the globe right? then carry the pathogen to the rest of world right? US having 2million monkey pox vaccine sitting around and let them expired was *a better idea, *instead send it to nigeria and other 3rd world holes, so they wouldn't carry them to the NA? 

watch the video, sir!


----------



## Creamu (Aug 10, 2022)

leon315 said:


> watch the video, sir!


The video of that hollywood clown. Yuck. Can you tell me what this is about?


----------



## Jayro (Aug 10, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Can you explain to me why this is coming up in relation to #Monkeypox?


It's a play on words, because it's spread through sexual contact. (It's just a joke, lol.)


----------



## Randqalan (Aug 10, 2022)

O another scare tactics. This is getting old.
I have lived threw without any doctor pushing crap in my vains so much syco crap from oppressive gov to control the populous. I should have been dead 1000's of times by now. 
Just love sycological control by gov and most doctors.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 10, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> O another scare tactics. This is getting old.
> I have lived threw without any doctor pushing crap in my vains so much syco crap from oppressive gov to control the populous. I should have been dead 1000's of times by now.
> Just love sycological control by gov and most doctors.


Okay, it is your decision (to a point). But if you could avoid to have such activities at least with groups or  strangers, that would be much appreachiated.



Jayro said:


> It's a play on words, because it's spread through sexual contact. (It's just a joke, lol.)


Ah, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Randqalan (Aug 10, 2022)

Yeah that's what both parties want.(Closed minded approach) No one really want the truth.


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 10, 2022)

leon315 said:


> wrong again buddy: last year Biden was asked to make patentfree the COVID vaccines, he said NO straight to the journalists' faces.


What part of this is wrong?
See I pointed out that corporations patented the vaccine. No where did I state "joe biden good" or anything to that effect on this thread. If you think that I like Joe Biden for whatever reason. Please refer to my previous posts. Or tl;Dr
Biden is shit with sprinkles and Trump(and alikes) is just shit. If I could get something that's actually palletable I would. But the united states doesn't have a left leaning party.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 11, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> What part of this is wrong?
> See I pointed out that corporations patented the vaccine. No where did I state "joe biden good" or anything to that effect on this thread. If you think that I like Joe Biden for whatever reason. Please refer to my previous posts. Or tl;Dr
> Biden is shit with sprinkles and Trump(and alikes) is just shit. If I could get something that's actually palletable I would. But the united states doesn't have a left leaning party.


at the beginning of pandemic US and his wealthy allies gave huge load of tax money to those pharmaceutical companies to develope COVID vaccines, the deal was US and allies as "valued investors" would get vaccines 1st when they get approved prior the rest of world.

those patents are basically owned by US govt and it's up to them to decide whether or not to make them accessible to the world.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2021/05/05/biden-waives-vaccine-patents/


----------



## leon315 (Aug 11, 2022)

Creamu said:


> The video of that hollywood clown. Yuck. Can you tell me what this is about?


well, at least he told the *truth, the sad sad truth, *in a funny way as he could, i would fell into sleep if he speaks as the *liberal lord savior of medicine *FAUCI


----------



## Creamu (Aug 11, 2022)

leon315 said:


> well, at least he told the *truth, the sad sad truth, *in a funny way as he could,


That is funny, because that is not his job. I did not watch the video, sorry.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 11, 2022)

Creamu said:


> That is funny, because that is not his job. I did not watch the video, sorry.


bruh, u have too much prejudice... he's one of rare british comic which is actually funny.

perhaps do u wish to hear anything like dat from a *politician? *like having 2 million unused doses monkey pox vaccines expired, *im sure u will never ever heard that from your politicians!*


----------



## Creamu (Aug 11, 2022)

leon315 said:


> bruh, u have too much prejudice... he's one of rare british comic which is actually funny.
> 
> perhaps do u wish to hear anything like dat from a *politician? *like having 2 million unused doses monkey pox vaccines expired, *im sure u will never ever heard that from your politicians!*


They are all in the service of merchants.


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Aug 11, 2022)

this wouldn't be happening if he had reinstated the biological defense thing that trump took down, when the chicken flu was around they obliterated it in super sonic speed

like, i don't delve into politics, but i never understood why he didn't do that since the corona pandemic never even ended


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 11, 2022)

leon315 said:


> at the beginning of pandemic US and his wealthy allies gave huge load of tax money to those pharmaceutical companies to develope COVID vaccines, the deal was US and allies as "valued investors" would get vaccines 1st when they get approved prior the rest of world.
> 
> those patents are basically owned by US govt and it's up to them to decide whether or not to make them accessible to the world.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2021/05/05/biden-waives-vaccine-patents/


You do realize that again
A. I don't like Joe Biden (shit for not helping)
B. Trump was the one who signed the initial deal. (shit for making the horrible deal in the first place/allowing them to be patented. Since they were being created while he was president. However ready for release until the next term/president)


----------



## Creamu (Aug 13, 2022)

zupi said:


> this wouldn't be happening if he had reinstated the biological defense thing that trump took down, when the chicken flu was around they obliterated it in super sonic speed
> 
> like, i don't delve into politics, but i never understood why he didn't do that since the corona pandemic never even ended


What is the problem with the biological defense thing?


----------



## Creamu (Aug 16, 2022)

'A family dog has tested positive for monkeypox virus in what may be the first human-to-dog transmission case ever recorded. Researchers raised the alarm after an Italian greyhound contracted the virus 12 days after its owners began to show their onset symptoms.

Two men attended Pitié-Salpêtrière Hospital, in Paris, France, on June 10, after developing anal ulceration six days after having sex. One man had been experiencing anal ulceration and a rash on his face, ears, and legs, while the other developed a rash just on his legs and back.

In both cases, the men experienced fatigue, headaches, and a fever four days after breaking out in a rash.

They had been co-sleeping with their dog - but said they have have been "careful to prevent their dog from contact with other pets or humans from the onset of their own symptoms".

Despite their efforts, their dog tested positive for monkeypox virus after presenting "mucocutaneous lesions, including abdomen pustules and a thin anal ulceration".

New research, published on The Lancet, a weekly peer-reviewed general medical journal, reads: "On July 23, 2022, monkeypox was declared a Public Health Emergency of International Concern by WHO Director-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus.

[...]

It concludes: "To the best of our knowledge, the kinetics of symptom onset in both patients and, subsequently, in their dog suggest human-to-dog transmission of monkeypox virus.

[...]

Have you tested positive for monkeypox virus? Email [email protected].'

-Paige Freshwater

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/health/family-pet-tests-monkeypox-first-27724370

'[...]

Infection among domesticated animals, such as dogs and cats, has never been reported.

[...]

In endemic countries, only wild animals (rodents and primates) have been found to carry monkeypox virus. However, transmission of monkeypox virus in prairie dogs has been described in the USA and in captive primates in Europe that were in contact with imported infected animals. Infection among domesticated animals, such as dogs and cats, has never been reported.

[...]'

-Sophie Seang et al.



Spoiler: Source: medical journal with graphic pictures



https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(22)01487-8/fulltext



'“Two gay men living in Paris developed monkeypox symptoms at the start of June and went to a hospital, where their lesions were identified as being caused by the disease,” reports the Telegraph.
“The non-exclusive couple, aged 44 and 27-years-old, *developed sore lesions in their anal region as well as over the rest of their body* a week after having sex with other men.”

12 days after the couple reported to hospital suffering symptoms of monkeypox, their *four-year-old male Italian greyhound was found to have also developed lesions and pustules on the stomach.*

Media reports about the issue suggested the infection happened merely as a result of the dog being in close proximity to the infected couple and *didn’t dwell on the fact that the dog was also suffering from “anal ulceration.”*

[...]'

-ZeroHedge

https://www.zerohedge.com/medical/first-dog-infected-monkeypox-after-sharing-bed-gay-couple


----------



## Creamu (Aug 19, 2022)

'[...]

In other words, in all probability, knowing they were infected with monkeypox, the gay couple had engaged in anal sex with their own dog.

Lovely stuff.

  “A PCR test revealed the dog had monkeypox, and genetic sequencing found it was a 100 per cent match to the strain that infected his owners, indicating the dog caught the virus from his owners.”

As we previously highlighted, the spread of monkeypox is almost entirely down to gay men having sex with each other, with early outbreaks being traced back to a gay sauna in Spain and a fetish festival in Belgium.

Earlier this month, infectious disease experts in Sweden criticized the country’s gay pride parade organizers for failing to provide any information on monkeypox ahead of a march that they warn could be a ‘super spreader’ event.

[...]

After health authorities in San Francisco issued a public health emergency over monkeypox, gay men were still encouraged to attend the annual pride parade as well as sex orgies.'

https://www.zerohedge.com/medical/first-dog-infected-monkeypox-after-sharing-bed-gay-couple


----------

